# How does your dog travel in the Motorhome



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

One more question before we are off to Spain later this month.
Where does your dog travel.
I have made the mistake of letting Louis stay on my lap to travel and he is now three.
Are the French and Spanish Police strict on where the dog is while travelling.
Louis will go on the cab floor on a blanket after 3 hours of travel.
I have a harness that I can use but just wondered if there are any Continental rules on the subject.
Mavis


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Mavis, I know that Louis is s small dog ( well compared to Rocky and Merlin anyway) but he will weigh 2,3,4 or 5 times that if, God forbid, you hit something. Also, Louis curling up under Ray's feet is not a good idea either!

Both Linda and I use a harness. If the dogs have been well excercised before the journey they will happily sleep on a blanket either between your seats or just behind. In Linda's case she uses the fixed table just behind her. (For Merlin I mean; George doesn't tie Linda to the table - at least not in public!) In my case I click Rocky onto the base of the seat and shortern the harness to restrict his movement. 

If Louis is used to sitting on your lap he may moan a bit at first but eventually he will sleep.

Whatever the regulations are over the water, don't risk anything.

Have a good trip Mavis. I know it's your first. Take your time and be sensible.

Tony


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Definitely a harness for us, too.

We 'practiced' with Tess in the car first, where she is closer to us when she's on the back seat. Then we took her in the van, and sat with her, a biscuit on her blanket, etc etc.

She did 260 miles each way before and after the New Year, and was quiet and comfortable.

Can't resist posting a piccie (again :roll: )

Gerald

P.S. We use an "Ancol" harness, which is wide and padded across the front, and she seems very happy wearing it (no struggling to put it on, no trying to escape from it)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tviall said:


> Mavis, I know that Louis is s small dog ( well compared to Rocky and Merlin anyway) but he will weigh 2,3,4 or 5 times that if, God forbid, you hit something. Also, Louis curling up under Ray's feet is not a good idea either!
> 
> Both Linda and I use a harness. If the dogs have been well excercised before the journey they will happily sleep on a blanket either between your seats or just behind. In Linda's case she uses the fixed table just behind her. (For Merlin I mean; George doesn't tie Linda to the table - at least not in public!) In my case I click Rocky onto the base of the seat and shortern the harness to restrict his movement.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony for that I do realise I take to much risk with him on my lap and if we did have an accident Louis wouldn't let any ambulance or policeman in while loose in the Motorhome, that's for sure as he is to protective.
The other thing is that on a long journey his weight of 1 stone would hurt my circulation.
I have to sort it out and it will be good training for him.
I will put him on a harness and the table is a good idea to, so thanks for the advice.
Mavis


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

That's a good point actually. Rocky now understands that the harness means a journey in the van; and this is a good thing for him. The harness means that he is going away for the weekend to meet his friends. He goes absolutely mad and gets really excited once we are there.


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I like the Elvis picture!!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Definitely a harness for us, too.
> 
> We 'practiced' with Tess in the car first, where she is closer to us when she's on the back seat. Then we took her in the van, and sat with her, a biscuit on her blanket, etc etc.
> 
> ...


Gereld hasnt she grown already and she looks so cute
Of coarse we have a spare seat belt I have never thought to use that for Louis.
Mavis


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tviall said:


> I like the Elvis picture!!!


Well you know we are mad in the Kent MCC 

*He goes absolutely mad and gets really excited once we are there*. 
So do you Tony :lol:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

We use one of those folding show crates strapped to the fixed bed and up against a bulkhead - safe and secure in case of an accident. The crate also fits into our KA which we tow. The crate folds flat and takes up very little room under van
Richard


----------

